# NREMT Score



## Chuckles (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok so I took my nremt paramedic exam todat at 8 am. I stopped around 80 questions. 

I have heard that most people get their written scores the same day while others got theres the next day or in 2 days.

When did you find out if you passed or not?


----------



## Brian (Mar 31, 2010)

The first time I took my EMTB exam, I was scheduled to start at 5:30 PM.  I had my results when I got up in the morning to check my email at 8:00 AM, so yeah, they get back to you really fast.  I wouldn't be surprised if you got your results the same day that you took the test considering how early in the day you tested.


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 1, 2010)

I wouldn't be completely shocked if he got it today, but that is very dependent on a lot of things.. the major things that I could see delaying it more than getting it say by.. tomorrow or Friday morning would be that they are going through a major re-certification period right this moment... the other thing is that even if he took the test at 8 AM where he is located, that might be noon in Columbus, OH, where the NREMT is located, depending on his time zone. I wouldn't think that would be early enough for same day results. 


That said, don't stress,  take a bath, relax... if you passed, you passed.. if you didn't, nothing you can do to change it between now and when you find out. Worry about it when you get your pass/fail notification.


----------



## AVPU (Apr 1, 2010)

I took mine yesterday at 11:30AM and the results were there when I checked this morning.

A classmate of mine had to wait a week....there was some sort of glich...but that's uncommon. I'd say within a day or two, you'll know. Like the above poster said, the dye's been cast. It's nerve-racking though, I know. Good luck!!


----------



## docholiday07 (Apr 2, 2010)

I got mine in a day, via email.


----------

